# fuente Lien Chang 0066 L1715S



## vaneno (Oct 20, 2009)

Hola gente.
Estoy intentando reparar una FA lien chang 0066 de un monitor Lg L1715S. Mi problema es que el monitor no enciende, y al revisar las tensiones (es una FA de 5 y 12V) veo que  en el 12 tengo unos 14.1 (aprox) y en el 5 y con carga esta en 3.5 - 4.2 V. Al probar con otra F.A. identica descarte el resto del monitor, asi que de la carga no es. Cambie el doble diodo D202 (mbr10100) y  el transistor u210 (k1a432) pero sin exito. En vacio la tension llega a 4.5 - 4.7V . Los compontentes que he ido midiendo y comprobando me marcan bien. Que mas me sugieren?. Es posible que se halla fastidiado el transformador T1 ?  deberia cambiar FAN7601? gracias de antemano.


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 20, 2009)

¿Con una fuente idéntica el monitor anda decís? ¿Que tensiones tira la fuente que anda?


----------



## vaneno (Oct 20, 2009)

Si no recuerdo mal creo que estaba en 15.1V y en 4.9 , ambas con carga. Podria volver a medirla si es necesario.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 21, 2009)

Mide la tensión sobre el capacitor C101, en ambas fuentes y bajo carga.


----------



## vaneno (Oct 22, 2009)

Bien. Aqui tengo las tensiones. Las acabo de tomar ahora.
VAC : 242V

Fuente ok con carga en c101 : 333v
Fuente ok con carga en 5v    : 4.9V
Fuente ok con carga en 12V  : 15.2V

Fuente ok sin carga en c101 : 335V
Fuente ok sin carga en 5v    : 5v
Fuente ok sin carga en 12V  :  13.6V


Fuente mala con carga en c101 : 331V
Fuente mala con carga en 5V    :  oscilando entre 3.6 y 4 V
Fuente mala con carga en 12V  : 14.7

Fuente mala sin carga en c101 :  331V
Fuente mala sin carga en 5V    :  oscilando entre 4.6 -4.8V
Fuente mala sin carga en 12V  :  13.8V


De estos datos me llama la atención que la tensión de 12 V sale menor cuando no tiene carga, y en la fuente mala es un valor estable.
En los 5, la fuente mala oscila continuamente entre esos valores. Es como si se estubiese activando el optoacoplador, pero no acabo de entender como regula la intensidad.


----------



## vaneno (Oct 23, 2009)

Finalmente he podido reparar la avería.
He cambiado c108 y la tensión de salida se ha vuelto estable. Luego cuando ya lo daba por finalizado y estando a punto de empaquetar todo, volvi a mirar y ví que aún seguía variando los 5, aunque mucho menos. Asi que opte por cambiar c107. A partir de ahí todo correcto.
La tensión de 5v sale como 4.8 sin carga y 4.7 con carga. 
Ambos condensadores marcaban bien al comprobarlos con un capacimetro, pero en trabajo fallaban.
La respuesta la estoy publicando ya con el monitor reparado  , y ahora solo falta darle unas horas de caña para verificarlo y esperar no volver abrir de nuevo el tema.

Gracias a todos por vuestra atención


----------



## andreselsuave (Ene 25, 2010)

Hola Vaneno,

a mí también se me ha estropeado el mismo monitor, y quiero saber cómo arreglarlo. He bajado el diagrama en pdf que adjuntas en tu post, pero no se como usarlo para comprobar que capacitores pueden estar dañados. También tengo el service manual del monitor, pero no he sacado nada en claro. 

Tengo un voltímetro, pero no se qué componentes comprobar ni qué valores tiene que dar. Agradecería que me echarais un cable 

Andres elSuave


----------



## vaneno (Ene 26, 2010)

Hola andres. Supongo que si te decides a arreglar el monitor tienes conocimientos de electronica. Lo digo para que vayas con cuidado ya que hay tensiones peligrosas en él. La fuente esta dividida en 2 partes, la parte de alimentacion normal para la placa del monitor (que genera 12v y 5 v), que es el esquema que tienes ahí y la parte de "inverter" que no sale en el esquema. El inverter lo que hace es la retroiluminación de la pantalla, y para que funcione necesita tmb que la parte de alimentación normal funcione (utiliza los 12v). En este caso si ves la placa por el lado de las pistas veras que se diferencian bien ya que esta casi completamente separadas ambas partes. El inverter genera unos 3000V mas o menos (corrijanme si me equivoco) asi ten mucho cuidado con esa zona.
Aparte de voltimetro tal vez necesites un soldador para quitar alguna pieza.
Para empezar puedes comentar que te hace el monitor, y para empezar a medir, desconectando la fuente completamente del resto del monitor y poniendole 220v, localiza el condesador c101 (que es uno grandote y esta cerca de la entrada de 220). En ese condensador deberías tener unos 310-330 voltios de continua en sus patas. Tener esta tensión ya descarta algunas parte de la fuente. Aparte, en el conector que va desde la fuente hasta la placa controladora, la fuente genera 5v y 12v (que como ves se hablo mas arriba de los valores que no siempre son exactos). Verifica esas 2 tensiones también, y luego vas comentando.  Las mides con respecto a masa de la salida. 
Yo estos dias precisamente tengo que arreglar también otro similar (distinto modelo, pero igual fuente) asi que si no tienes demasiada prisa, en cuanto lo desmonte te ayudo lo que pueda.
Bueno, suerte y al toro


----------



## andreselsuave (Ene 26, 2010)

Muchas gracias! Pensaba que ibais a tardar mogollon en responder ^_^. Pues te cuento.

Yo creo que es el inverter lo que se ha jodido, porque cuando enciendo la pantalla, se ve durante medio segundo mas o menos y en seguida se apaga. He destripado entero el monitor y he puesto lo que es el panel LCD a contraluz mientras esta conectado al ordenador, y se ve perfectamente, por lo tanto es un problema de backlight.

Al principio pense que se habian jodido los CCFL que lleva, pero seria un poco raro que se jodieran 4 a la vez, ¿no?. Si se hubieran jodido del todo no daria el fogonazo inicial de medio segundo. La impresión que me da es que se ha jodido algún condensador, o alguna historia, lo que pasa es que no se como medir cuando  esta bien y cuando mal un condensador, ni por cual empezar a comprobar. Pero bueno, ahora que me has guiado un poco mediré el c101  y los voltajes de salida, pero lo que no se es dónde localizar la masa de salida... 

Soldador tengo uno bueno y yo creo que se me da bién, practiqué bastante para soldar el modchip de la wii, jejej

En cuanto mida eso lo posteo.

Andres elSuave


----------



## vaneno (Ene 26, 2010)

Mira, te adjunto la foto de la fuente.  El esquema que puse en el 1 post corresponde a la mitad inferior de la foto. El condensador c101 es el negro grande que esta un poco a la derecha. Las tensiones de 5 y 12 estan en el conector blanco de abajo a la izquierda. Ese bus va hacia la placa principal. Para cojer una masa para esas tensiones, puedes usar la parte metalica que esta justo en la esquina de abajo a la izquierda (si no recuerdo mal) que es la que toca el tornillo de los cuatro que lleva. Te lo tendría que confirmar cuando abra el monitor que debo mirar.  A la izquierda también observaras 4 condensadores. Pues encima de ellos, si te fijas veras  4 puentes horizontales metalicos . Estos puentes se pueden levantar para aislar la parte del inverter, aunque como también comentas que el lcd a la luz se ve, y lo que te falta es la retroiluminación. El inverter suele usar los 12 voltios (en realidad entre 13-15 mas o menos) asi que puedes mirar esa tensión. 
Ya me vas contando los progresos a ver que sale de todo esto.


----------



## andreselsuave (Ene 29, 2010)

Hola vaneno! ya he hecho las medidas:
- El condensador c101 tiene una tensión entre las patas de 440V, 
- La alimentación de 12 tiene 20V
- La de 5 tiene 6V

ten en cuenta que cambié el condensador C202, porque leí por internet que ese podía ser el fallo. Lo mismo puede ser eso, puedo poner el antiguo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 29, 2010)

Creo que tu tester no sirve ! ! !  

C 101 tiene 309 Vcc (con la alimentación conectada a 220 Vca) o menos, suponiendo un rectificador mal en el puente BD 101.

Nunca podría tener mas voltaje.


----------



## andreselsuave (Ene 29, 2010)

Es posible, está la pila baja. Mañana me compro una nueva y repito las medidas ^_^

He repetido las medidas cambiando la pila. Los resultados son:

C101: Tensión entre las patas: 306-308V.
12V: 14,4V respecto a tierra.
5V: 4,94V respecto a tierra.

Decidme si tengo que modificar la configuración experimental ( conectar el monitor, conectar los 4 CCFL...)

andreselsuave


----------



## vaneno (Feb 1, 2010)

Esas tensiones estan correctas y dentro de los margenes de tolerancia. Lo que parece ahora es que el problema lo tienes en la otra mitad de la placa, es decir en el inverter. En ese caso no se por donde ayudarte. A ver si abro el que tengo para reparar y te puedo sugerir algo mas. O si alguien tiene alguna pista/pauta o metodo para revisar esa parte pues sera bienvenida.


----------



## andreselsuave (Feb 1, 2010)

O sea que quizá lo mejor será comprar un inverter nuevo, no? lo que pasa esque la placa entera cuesta ~50$ entonces lo mismo es mejor comprar solo la parte del inverter, si se puede..


----------



## elosciloscopio (Feb 1, 2010)

Las fuentes de los monitores LG dan muchos problemas.
sobre todo los L1717 y los L1715, creo que es un mal diseño de fábrica.
suele ser cosa de los condensadores, que serán malos o con voltajes excesivamente bajos.

es bonito ver como vaneno fué ayudado y ahora ayuda el 

saludos


----------



## andreselsuave (Feb 1, 2010)

Joe que putada. Creo que lo que voy a hacer es usar el LCD para montarme un proyector y ya está, porque para gastarme casi 50 euros en iluminar el LCD me compro uno nuevo y fuera. 

Muchas gracias por la ayuda de todas formas. Si se os ocurre algo más que probar, seguiré suscrito al tema.

Un saludo!
andres


----------



## vaneno (Feb 2, 2010)

Ademas de los L1717 y L1715, también habria que incluir los L1730 y alguna marca mas que no es LG y utiliza igual esa misma fuente. Lo cierto es que por 50 € aprox. que  puede valer, yo no me gastaría ese dinero. Como idea la intentaría arreglar, la llevaría a una  tienda de electronica para un presupuesto (aunque se puede acercar igualmente a los 50€) o la vendería en ebay como averiada.
La parte de inverter no se puede comprar sola ya que va toda la placa junta, y conozco un caso de un amigo que le puso un inverter de otro monitor (era otra marca que no recuerdo), pero que luego el brillo lo regulaba bastante mal.
También en este foro hay abierto otro tema reciente de algo parecido: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/problema-tft-lg-29874/ , pero no dicen como termina la averia. Y si busca en google tonces ya es la leche : http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/leemcgeorge/OddFolder/Repair%20LG1715s.jpg , de gente que ha tenido problemas con estas placas.

Para seguir reparando por la parte del inverter, pues optar a cambiar  los 3 condensadores electrolíticos que salen en la foto y que estan en el medio superior cerca de la parte de aluminio. O también, como dices que funciona durante 1 segundo, suena a que hay un consumo muy alto en alguna parte del inverter y se apaga solo por protección (común en fuentes conmutadas). Podrías desconectar uno de los dos transformadores, pero eso ya da algo de trabajo si no tienes estacion para desoldar.

Respondiendo a osciloscopio, claro que me gusta ayudar a la gente. En estos temas se agradece mucho las pistas, aunque también es cierto que se aprende mas a base de romperse uno mismo los cuernos. 
Bueno andres, espero que tengas suerte en la reparación y como ya te pongo antes, haber cuando miro el que tengo para reparar, y te puedo poner algún dato mas.


----------



## Mosfet (Feb 7, 2010)

Hola amigos,

Tan sólo deciros que yo tenía este mismo problema y este fin de semana lo he solucionado. Ahora tengo el monitor funcionando perfectamente.

Hace cosa de unos meses el monitor se me estropeó dando los siguientes síntomas: muy al principio, al darle al ON el monitor se apagaba y debía de estar dándole varias veces hasta que finalmente se quedaba encendido. Después la cosa empeoró y ya no había manera de encenderlo, pero sí que veía la imagen durante 1 segundo. Luego todo negro.

Lo único que he hecho ha sido cambiar el condensador C202 (de 680 uF y 25 V). Está al lado de otros 3 en la PCB de potencia. No presentaba ningún tipo de leakage pero sí que estaba un poco hinchado. La verdad es que ahora mismo no disponía de un condensador así que le he colocado dos de 330 uF en paralelo. Va de fábula.

Por aquí también comentan este mismo problema: 
	
	



```
http://www.fixya.com/support/t282956-lg_l1715s_tft_power_issue
```

Gracias por vuestros comentarios. Me han sido my útiles.

Saludos y espero que os sirva de ayuda la solución que me ha funcionado a mí.

Mosfet.


----------



## andreselsuave (Feb 7, 2010)

Mosfet, me alegro de que hayas podido arreglar tu monitor 
Yo también vi ese foro y cambié ese mismo condensador, pero sigo teniendo el mismo resultado 
Como ya dije, seguramente al final lo que haré sera reutilizar el LCD para hacerme un proyector de video, porque si me pongo a cambiar condensadores sin ton ni son, al final me voy a gastar el mismo dinero sin conseguir nada jejeje


----------



## Mosfet (Feb 8, 2010)

Hola andreselsuave,

Es una lástima que no puedas arreglar tu monitor, lo más seguro es que sea alguna tontería, pero a saber de qué se trata...

Ciertamente en los condensadores es donde es más común que esté el fallo, más si se te enciende durante medio segundo al principio. Inspecciona a ver si hay alguno hinchado (de los que no hayas cambiado), especialmente aquellos que son gordotes. Por probar, lo que haría sería cambiar los 6 condensadores verdes que están en la parte izquierda de la foto que ha colgado vaneno.

Si al final decides no hacerlo o lo haces y no se soluciona, ¡ánimos con tu proyector!

Saludos,

Mosfet


----------



## titoto (Abr 7, 2010)

Tengo el mismo problema,no entra en tension,me podeis subir el esquema completo de la alimentacion que esta en 
FAN7601    LIEN CHANG AI-0066 L1720P L1750S.pdf
Las tensiones se pueden medir sin estar conectadas ?,es decir,sin conesion con el pulsador de "power on" ni con los demas elementos.Tengo el Service Manual de L1715S y no encuentro por ningun lado el esquema de la placa Power desde la entrada de 220V hasta el final.En realidad el monitor que tengo es el L1915S pero creo que la alimentacion es igual y si no es asi decirmelo y si me proporcionais el esquema,mejor.
Muchas gracias por anticipado y un saludo


----------



## vaneno (Abr 7, 2010)

No he visto el 1915S pero supongo que es calcado. En la respuesta nº 10 de este tema hay adjunta una foto de la fuente. Yo he visto un 1730s y un 1715s y son iguales las F.A.. Iguales y con fallos similares.
No entiendo lo del esquema completo que dices ni lo de "no entra tension". El pdf que pones es lo que tengo yo, y realmente es donde residen la malloria de los problemas de estos monitores.  El esquema, como también se comenta por aquí, pertenece solo a la parte de la placa de la alimentacion, y la otra parte (la de retroiluminacion) no sale en dicho esquema. (yo tampoco lo tengo)
En este post se ponen varias medidas que deberias hacer (y con cuidado  ). Las pruebas que hice yo, las hice primero sin carga, es decir conectando solo la alimentacion de 220V a la placa de F.A. y los tubos de retroiluminacion, y dejando la placa de scan (la que tiene los procesadores smd) y el lcd aislado. Tienes que tener 5 y 12 voltios (aproximadamente y estables). Luego una vez que esas tensiones son correctas se conecta la otra placa para verificar que funcione.


----------



## titoto (Abr 10, 2010)

Gracias por tu respuesta.La alimentacion del L1915S difiere un poco de la del L1715 la salida de 12V lo hace con un regulador KA78R12,por lo demas es muy paracida.
Lo que he podido comprobar es que al transformador T101 a la patilla 5 le llegan unos 325V,de las patillas 1 y 2 no sale nada,es la alimentacion del Fan7601,y por lo tanto no  hace que oscile para alimentar el transformador por la patilla 3 a traves Q101 y a partir de ahi ya no hay nada, ni 5v ni 12v.
La pregunta que yo hacia era que sin conectar nada a la placa /solo los 220v de entrada) tendria que ver las tensiones de salida,poque yo creia que el pulsador de Power ON tenia algo que ver,o es que las tensiones estan ahi desde que se conecta a la red y luego es el pulsador el que valida el encendido de la pantalla.
Muchas gracias por tu coperacion y un saludo.


----------



## vaneno (Abr 10, 2010)

Segun comentas es como si no oscilase el Q101. Pero Q101 depende también de FAN7601. Mira, segun entiendo C107 y R121 que entran por la patilla 3 del FAN7601 creo que es un arranque lento. Pudiera ser que algun de esos dos componentes estea KO y no deje arrancar? (me decantaría por el condensador) . 
Otra cosa. Como es fuente conmutada, cualquier exceso/problema hace que pare de funcionar. En el modelo de la 1715S por lo menos, la parte de retroiluminacion esta siempre conectada a los 12V. En dicho modelo se podia aislar toda esa zona levantando unos puentes que trae. Si es tu caso también prueba a desconectar también esa zona para ver si te da tensiones asi. 
Suerte


----------



## titoto (Abr 19, 2010)

Bueno al final he comprado una placa nueva de alimentacion,mirando unas tensiones se me resbalo la punta del polimetro y el Fan 7601 salio volando.
Bueno,al cambiar la alimentacion ya entra en tension y las salidas son buenas(5v y 12v)pero al conectarlo con el pc a los pocos segundos se va a negro,la lampara de Power On se queda encendida,al quitar y poner tension vuelve a pasar lo mismo.
Ahora si que estoy perdido,alguna sugerencia?.Gracias y un saludo


----------



## vaneno (Abr 19, 2010)

J***r que p***da lo de la F.A..  Pues poco mas te queda para probar. 
Te diría:
¿El monitor lo has probado en otro PC y te falla igual? ¿Con otro cable de VGA has probado?  ¿Pasa atraves de un KVM o es directo? (si es asi saltatelo)

En ese caso, el siguiente paso es la plaquita de "scan" que es donde salen los controles frontales y la conexion al LCD. Asegurate que que los buses estan bien conectados, especialmente del lado del LCD que se suelta con facilidad. Y también te diría que cambiases todos los condensadores que hay en esa plaquita. Creo que son 5 y creo que son todos iguales. Te costaran muy poco y seria una buena prueba. En la plaquita tambien hay un regulador que convierte los 5 Voltios en 3.3V. Es un transistor smd que esta cerca de la entrada de las alimentaciones. Y mas de eso, si sigue fallando la placa esta de scan, poco mas podrias cambiar. 

Suerte y comentanos como te fue.
Por cierto si no es mucho preguntar, la F.A. es "nueva" o es "reparada" con garantia? Y donde y a que precio se consigue?


----------



## titoto (Abr 19, 2010)

Gracias por contestar tan rapido.
La fuente es nueva y la compre en Pamplona en un distribuidor de LG y pague 32 euros
Un saludo


----------



## titoto (Abr 20, 2010)

Bueno ya encontre el problema,tiene una lampara rota.
Me gustaria saber que señal es la que hace que se desconecte,y si se puede forzar para que siga funcionando aunque con una lampara menos,no se cuanto puede costar el conjunto ,porque lleva dos lamparas cada uno,y si merece la pena.
Un saludo.


----------



## titoto (Abr 20, 2010)

Bueno,me parece que no compro nada,por una lampara rota tengo que comprar todo el conjunto de pantalla.A ver si puedes decirme que señal se puede tocar y como, aunque tenga una lampara menos.
Un saludo.


----------



## vaneno (Abr 20, 2010)

perdón por el lenguaje!!!


MMM... si la dejas desconectada no sirve? Es que no se si van por parejas obligatoriamente. A ver si alguien lo puede aclarar.


----------



## titoto (Abr 20, 2010)

Bueno vamos a ver.El conector de lampara rota lo dejo sin conectar lo enciendo y hace lo mismo solo que la pareja del que esta roto solo enciende la mitad del tubo y a los dos segundos se apaga.Pero.... pero si conecto un diodo led entre la patilla 10 del OZ960GN (que es el que hace la funcion PWM para los transfo de alta tension) y masa se queda encendido, solo que el tubo enciende la mitad y los otros dos van perfectamente,pero se mantiene.Le meto señal del PC y no se ven nada mas que rayas verticales.La pantalla tiene un cuarto de ella en negro,por el tubo que no enciende.
Creo que lo voy a dejar.Un saludo.


----------



## maigrp (Nov 4, 2011)

Hola tengo un monitor LG L1915S, ya he desmotado la fuente y no tengo tension de salida, donde debería tener 12 y 5 voltios no hay nada, aparentemente todos los condesadores estan bien, ¿que puede estar fallando? y ¿que tengo que ir comprobando? a mi me parece que el transformador T101 se a roto, pero no estoy seguro. AYUDA URGENTE


----------



## vaneno (Nov 4, 2011)

Hola maigrp. Lo primero es que en el condensador c101 tengas unos 320 voltios (aproximadamente). Esto descarta la primera rectificacion de la fuente. Hace pocos dias me ha tocado reparar otra similar que finalmente (aun) no he podido con ella. También puedes comprobar D201 y D202 ya que tambien tienen a fastidiarse. Puedes medirlos sin tension y con el multimetro en modo diodo. Solo pueden conducir en un sentido. Y si ademas pudieses desoldarlos podrias medir las dos patas, ya que es un doble diodo y a veces falla uno de ellos.
Por ultimo si ves que no puedes con la averia, en ebay las venden usadas a 17€ a 24€ las nuevas envio gratis. http://www.ebay.es/itm/Genuine-LG-L1715S-L1730SN-Monitor-Power-Supply-Board-/270708575864?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f077d0e78. Desde luego es para pensarselo, aunque me lo paso mejor reparando que cambiando 

Yo de momento tengo una pedida, y de paso aprovecho para pedir ayuda sobre esta que se me resiste.
El problema es que no tampoco tengo tensiones.
A parte de cambiar condensadores, y teniendo 310V en el C101 y segun el esquema he cambiado:
-Q101 (mosfet principal)
-U101 (fan7601)
-D103
-D102
-PC201(optoacoplador)
-T1 (trafo principal)
-D201 y D202 (doble diodos de salidas)
-U201 (tl431)
-q210 (2sc945)

Todo esto lo he intercambiado entre 2 fuentes y la que me falla, siempre tiene el mismo sintoma. La que funcionaba sigue perfecta con los componentes estos de la mala. Las tensiones al conectar 220v, debe dar un pico y luego se apaga, ya que al medir en la salida veo como la tension de 12v esta en 7-8 voltios y bajando hasta que llega a 0.
Y en ese punto me quede. Alguna sugerencia?

Edito. La que falla he aislado la parte del inverter , que ademas de levantar 4 puentes también he seccionado la pista de 12 voltios .


----------



## ummowoe (Feb 18, 2012)

Hola a todos, ante todo agradeceros la ayuda prestada en este foro que ha acabado felizmente arreglandome mi monitor LG L1715S. En especial a Titoto (esquema), Mosfet que me dio la pista de la reparacion definitiva, y por supuesto a todos los demas foreros que han contestado con sus doctas opiniones.

Por ser de interes para otro forero os cuento mi averia y como la reparé:

El monitor de pronto no se enciende con la salvedad de que ni el led verde ni la pantalla, tan solo al principio el led da un destello verde despues se apaga y aunque le des al boton de on/off, no hace nada . Me comentaron eso de "El Monitor ha muerto", jajajajaja, como me gustan los retos empecé desarmandolo, cosa no complicada, despues de leer lo que teneis en el foro al respecto, eso sí, hay que ir con cuidado. 
Una vez llego a la Fuente de tension, despues de ver el tipo que es (Lien Chang), conseguí el esquema en el foro en el post #22 de Titoto. Me sirvio de mucha ayuda una maxima de reparacion que es para enmarcarla: MIRAR LO PRIMERO DE TODO CONDENSADORES  ELECTROLITICOS HINCHADOS O REVENTADOS O CON LIQUIDO" 

Asi fue, despues de cambiar inutilmente el MOSFET de la fuente lei el mensaje y efectivamente, habia un condensador hinchado que curiosamente con mi polimetro me daba bueno, ya sabeis, bajada brusca de la resistencia interna y subida lenta posterior hasta infinito, claro que el problema estaba que en carga no aguantaba.

Para acabar, lo cambié monté y va de lujo. A los que les interese el condensador de que se trata es el C205 de 1000 microF a 16 V.

Saludos


----------



## vaneno (Feb 18, 2012)

Enhorabuena ummowoe.
La verdad da gusto cuando despues de la reparación ves que algo vuelve a la vida  .
Yo solo haria una correccion. Una vez que tenias abierto el monitor, en vez de cambiar ese condesador yo hubiese cambiado los 6, ya que poco mas cuesta para no tener que a lo mejor tener que cambiarlos dentro de una temporada. Si no los encuentras del mismo valor, pues lo mas parecidos. En electronica analógica se juega mucho con las tolerancias (los fabricantes para abaratar claro  )


----------



## ummowoe (Feb 18, 2012)

Llevas razon, pero ya sabes, algo que funciona.........nada, a montar con prisas y p'alante, jajajajaja, de todas formas me daba un poco de miedo que al meter el soldador en sitios no necesarios por ahora, me cargara algo mas de la cuenta.


----------

